# Is this Tie-In a Cam-lok?



## SanTai (Jun 18, 2012)

Worked at a festival this weekend. The tie-in at the bottom of the dimmers/distro is it the same as you Americans refer to as cam lock? There is one cable per phase, one for neutral and one for ground. They go from the 450/500 kVA generators to PDUs and dimmers. They are annoyingly thick and heavy.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 18, 2012)

They look like Power Lock to me...


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah it's power lock, not cam lock.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 18, 2012)

Same concept--both are single-pole separable connectors, but Cam-lok and Powerlock are non-interchangeable and non-mateable.


Duraline Single Pole Cam Lok Connectors, Temporary Lighting Systems


ITT Interconnect Solutions: Cannon, VEAM & BIW Connectors


----------



## BobHealey (Jun 18, 2012)

The powerlocks look significantly less annoying the posiloc style cams. They are the same as standard camlocs once you remove the black shells. With the shells on, they're fairly idiot proof for hookup/disconnect. There are enough mechanical interlinks in there that it isn't possible to connect out of order, or disconnect out of order or mismatch the different legs. The connector covers will not open until the cable to the left is inserted either. The two main annoyances is are when the mechanical innards get stiff and don't want to turn, and needing to use gender changers on ground and neutral to connect to a standard camloc panel.


----------



## Wood4321 (Jun 18, 2012)

Every posilock panel I have ever seen has been broken so that the doors no longer work correctly, or permanently unlocked. (A few have had permanent adaptors to cam just hanging out of them.)

I actually like powerlock a lot, but the chances of it being popular here in the US is pretty small.
I do however use it on my shows that get shipped to europe.


----------

